# Shooting Range



## robquickshot (Oct 25, 2012)

Looking for a SAFE shooting range.....Any suggestions

We have tried the one on Quintette any other options would be greatly appreciate suggestions


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I dont think there is one. Although, there used to be a members only range on Quintette, but not sure exactly where. And NO, its not the outdoor range that just changed owners. That place is iffy anymore. But, other than Styx, which is my preference, I think your only other option is to know somebody with property you can shoot on. I really wish the pawn shop would open an indoor range like has been talked about, but who know if and when that will ever happen. O*D*W


----------



## volfan (Sep 28, 2007)

robquickshot said:


> Looking for a SAFE shooting range.....Any suggestions
> 
> We have tried the one on Quintette any other options would be greatly appreciate suggestions


Styx River Range


----------



## Connor_Sarah (Jun 1, 2011)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> I really wish the pawn shop would open an indoor range like has been talked about, but who know if and when that will ever happen. O*D*W


They are looking at beginning construction in February. Here's the website for the information:

http://www.pensacolaindoorshootingrange.com/home.html


----------



## Fairlane63 (Dec 31, 2007)

http://www.erml-gunclub.org/


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

#2 on ERGC, formerly know as ERML or Escambia River Muzzle Loaders

Good safe range - been a member since the '80's (except when the Navy had me elsewhere)


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

http://www.styxrivershootingcenter.com/


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

We shoot at Pensacola Rifle and Pistol Club and its never busy and i cant say that i have ever felt unsafe.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Pensacola rifle and pistol club is a private club. They have a waiting list for new members. You can download a application, but last I've heard, there's at least 75 on the list. Its a very nice club. www.pensacolarifleandpistolclub.net


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I've always felt safe at Styx, but the last time I was there, the guy next to me had loaded his rifle, but had gotten up to get something from his range box or something, he picked up his rifle before he sat and I witnessed an accidental discharge. Thank God it was down range. I did'nt make an issue of it, he did. I know he was embarassed, but I'm sure he learned a lesson. I don't think the Range Officer noticed.


----------



## cbigcarl (May 28, 2009)

A public shooting range is only as safe as the people there shooting at it. A public range cannot limit the use of the range unless they find an unsafe condition. I have been at a range in central Florida, where there was two range officers, and still has an Accidental Discharge that whizzed by us while changing targets.


----------

